
Princeton University - BOMB THREAT ON CAMPUS; evacuate immediately - mxfh
http://www.princeton.edu/main/news/archive/S37/09/60K78/index.xml?section=topstories
======
gr3yh47
It will be OK, the NSA has all the phone records, they can find whoever called
it in easily.

just like they did in Bost... uhh... in Pittsb... uhh... Louisi... Tex...

How about all that security we get for trading our liberties!

~~~
cleverjake
I don't think that comment added anything. If you could please keep any NSA
related conversations in threads actually about the NSA, it would be greatly
appreciated.

